# Spring '17 White Wine Project



## Johnd (Apr 9, 2017)

I've got a boatload of red grape wines in various stages, enough that I'm skipping spring reds this spring to do some whites, and do reds this fall. Going to do two different whites, fermented in carboys, under airlock, in the wine room at 57F, all in order to try to preserve the fruity characteristics that can get blown off in open vessels, at higher temps. Slow and low is the plan. 

As usual for me, I'll be using frozen must, and have decided to do a Pinot Gris by the book, and a Chardonnay which will be MLF'd, oaked, maybe with some aging/stirring on the lees. 

For the Chard, I'm looking at a few of options:
Carneros/Sonoma 23.6 BRIX, TA .76, pH 3.58 -2016 vintage
or 22.1 BRIX, TA .69, pH 3.44 -2014 vintage
or Columbia Gorge 21.6 BRIX, TA .50, pH 3.46 -2016 vintage
or 23.5 BRIX, TA .50, pH 3.56- 2009 vintage

I'm a little concerned about the 2009 stuff, that's a long time frozen, leaning towards the Sonoma 2016 must. 

For the PG:
Columbia Gorge. 23.0 BRIX, TA .83, pH 3.30 - 2015 vintage
or. 22.8 BRIX, TA .51, pH 3.42 - 2012 vintage

I'm liking the 2015 here, knowing that higher acidity is my desire for a PG. 

Any thoughts about the musts? Yeast suggestions for a low temp, long, slow fermentation?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 9, 2017)

2015 PG without a doubt for me. On the Chard, I'm leaning toward the 2016 Columbia. Numbers aren't that good on the 2009 anyway, IMHO.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 9, 2017)

John,

Do you have pails shipped out of Richmond or Chicago?

Do you use Fedex ground or have it shipped via freight on a pallet?

What does shipping end up adding on the each pail?


----------



## Johnd (Apr 9, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> John,
> 
> Do you have pails shipped out of Richmond or Chicago?
> 
> ...



I try to come out of Chicago if I can get what I'm looking for there, little less shipping from there. 

Individual pails are right at $50 for shipping IIRC, plus, individual pails are packed in insulated boxes, which cost a little more as well. Individual pails come UPS or FedEx. 

You really don't get any benefit from a pallet unless you get 5 pails, as pallet shipping is around $250. 9 pails fit on a pallet, single level, 3x3, which gets the cost down to $25 per pail. Shipped 9 on a pallet, they hold temps for days with little more than shrink wrapping, so you also save on insulated boxes, it's the best option. 

Ive considered driving, it's a straight shot on I-55, but 12-13 hours each way, is more than I'm willing to bite off, I'd rather pay........


----------



## Johnd (Apr 9, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> 2015 PG without a doubt for me. On the Chard, I'm leaning toward the 2016 Columbia. Numbers aren't that good on the 2009 anyway, IMHO.



Yep, the PG is pretty easy. Only pause on the Columbia Chard was the higher pH, lower TA, knowing both will be going in the wrong direction through AF and MLF. Not that I have any problems adjusting acid, but it's nice when you can make wine from the grapes the way nature made them. Does that make any good sense?


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 9, 2017)

Was just looking at that as well. We have daughter and SIL in LA could take the Expedition out to CA, spend a few days with the kids, head north spend a few days in SF then pick up a bunch of pails and head back home. 1200 miles from Richmond to home in NM Gas at 15mpg in the truck might eat any savings up pretty fast.



Johnd said:


> Ive considered driving, it's a straight shot on I-55, but 12-13 hours each way, is more than I'm willing to bite off, I'd rather pay........


----------



## Johnd (Apr 9, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> Was just looking at that as well. We have daughter and SIL in LA could take the Expedition out to CA, spend a few days with the kids, head north spend a few days in SF then pick up a bunch of pails and head back home. 1200 miles from Richmond to home in NM Gas at 15mpg in the truck might eat any savings up pretty fast.



Yep, pretty quick for sure. But, if you have a reason to be there anyway, it's just icing on the cake.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 9, 2017)

Johnd said:


> Yep, the PG is pretty easy. Only pause on the Columbia Chard was the higher pH, lower TA, knowing both will be going in the wrong direction through AF and MLF. Not that I have any problems adjusting acid, but it's nice when you can make wine from the grapes the way nature made them. Does that make any good sense?



It does. I looked at those #'s a second time before I responded and decided that it wasn't enough of a difference on the Carneros for me to care.


----------



## stickman (Apr 9, 2017)

John, I don't make much white wine so I'm not much help, but my guess is the Carneros Chard would be fatter than the Columbia Gorge if that's what you're looking for. 

I received these harvest notes from Peter Sept 14, 2016, they may be of interest.

White Salmon Vineyard

We began harvesting Chardonnay last week at White Salmon Vineyard. Due to microclimate and clone variation we will conclude harvesting Chardonnay this weekend when the cooler sections of the vineyard have reached optimal ripeness. 

Columbia Gorge Chardonnay is a relative newcomer to the West Coast Chardonnay offerings. White Salmon Vineyard on Underwood Mountain has gained a reputation of producing some of the best Chardonnays in the Northwest. One customer of White Salmon Vineyard Chardonnay earned the title of Best White Wine of Washington in 2015 from the Seattle Metropolitan Magazine. Fresh and vibrant when young, these wines can age for 10 - 15 years - much longer than their California Counterparts.

Santo Giordano Vineyard 

Santo Giordano vineyard sits at the entrance to the Sonoma Valley in the Carneros AVA. The cooling effect of the Pacific ocean, summer fog and warm afternoons are the ideal climate to develop rich, full¬ flavored Chardonnay grapes with balanced acidity. We are very excited to be offering grapes from Santo Giordano Vineyard this year!

I visited the Carneros Chardonnay and Sangiovese vineyard in May 2016; a couple photos below.
Peter and others are talking with the vineyard owner in blue. We went to several other vineyards, it was a very nice trip.


On Oct 18, 2016 received additional notes:

2016 followed the early harvest pattern of 2015. Pinot Noir from Sonoma's Carneros and Columbia Gorge's White Salmon Vineyard were harvested within days of each other. Chardonnay harvests in the Carneros and White Salmon Vineyard happened on the same day. While the shrinking of 5 weeks differential between the two harvest regions, for a second year, provides unanswered climate thoughts - the quality of fruit in both regions was outstanding.

White Salmon's first harvest was to The Walls Vineyard in Walla Walla. Ali Mayfield, The Wall's winemaker, has been making wonderful wine from our fruit for a few years. White Salmon Vineyard has utilized little to no fertilizers in the vineyard. The fruit usually is quite low in YAN, and winemaking requires early doses of yeast food. Ali relates 2016 was the first year where Pinot Noir and Chardonnay came in PERFECT - not requiring any adjustments. While this will not hold for all our pickings, it was an initial indication of the quality year in store for us.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 9, 2017)

I hate to admit this (LOL) but the absolute best Chardonnay I have ever had was an Acacia Vineyard Chardonnay from Carneros. Worth every penny.


----------



## Johnd (Apr 9, 2017)

stickman said:


> John, I don't make much white wine so I'm not much help, but my guess is the Carneros Chard would be fatter than the Columbia Gorge if that's what you're looking for.
> 
> I received these harvest notes from Peter Sept 14, 2016, they may be of interest.
> 
> ...



That's really good info, and not just from the AVA, but from the right vineyards. Did that come off of the Brehm blog? If so, I need to pay more attention to them. 

When you use the term "fatter", i wasn't familiar with it. Has to do with body? Structure? Combo? Can you elaborate for me please?


----------



## Johnd (Apr 9, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> I hate to admit this (LOL) but the absolute best Chardonnay I have ever had was an Acacia Vineyard Chardonnay from Carneros. Worth every penny.



I was kinda waiting for you to get in the game, but you tossed me knuckleball!! I appreciate your candor.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 9, 2017)

*Past Performance Is Not Indicative Of Future Results*........ 



Johnd said:


> I was kinda waiting for you to get in the game, but you tossed me knuckleball!! I appreciate your candor.


----------



## stickman (Apr 9, 2017)

I used the term fatter meaning a little less acidic, more alcohol, more body, typical of fruit that might be used for the barrel fermented extended lees contact style you described. The Columbia Gorge possibly for the bright acidity and minerality of the Chablis style, though I believe both grapes can be worked either way. 

Not sure if it was clear, but I was the one who visited the vineyard and took the photos. We visited several vineyards where Peter obtains fruit, we met the owners during the tour as well; vineyards included, Santo Giordano, Plum Ridge, Mahoney, Dos Limones, Charlie Smith, and Campana Ranch. 

All of the other dialog is from Peter's updates sent to the person who organizes our local group shipments. There is a lot more where that came from.


----------



## Johnd (Apr 10, 2017)

stickman said:


> I used the term fatter meaning a little less acidic, more alcohol, more body, typical of fruit that might be used for the barrel fermented extended lees contact style you described. The Columbia Gorge possibly for the bright acidity and minerality of the Chablis style, though I believe both grapes can be worked either way.
> 
> Not sure if it was clear, but I was the one who visited the vineyard and took the photos. We visited several vineyards where Peter obtains fruit, we met the owners during the tour as well; vineyards included, Santo Giordano, Plum Ridge, Mahoney, Dos Limones, Charlie Smith, and Campana Ranch.
> 
> All of the other dialog is from Peter's updates sent to the person who organizes our local group shipments. There is a lot more where that came from.



Understood on the fatter description. 

Good to know that you're getting the upfront skinny on the different vineyards. Is that something you'll continue to do? 

I've worked with the fruit from Dos Limones and Plum Ridge, considered the Charlie Smith in 2016, but didn't end up doing it.


----------



## jburtner (Apr 10, 2017)

I started two of the Santo Giordano a couple months ago and am very happy with them now. I used D47 and VP41. Some oak chips in primary and cubes in secondary along with battonage 1-2x most days. Looking forward to testing this again after this work trip too!

Cheers!
-johann

***
Measured right before pitching after thawing - Brix 23.8 - PH-3.42 - TA 7.2


----------



## stickman (Apr 10, 2017)

I've fermented Brehm fruit every year since 1999, so I try to stay informed on the vineyards he uses, but I'm not pretending to be an expert, winemaking on its own is challenging enough, I leave the grape growing and harvest decisions to Peter and his crew. I just thought I would pass on the information.


----------



## Johnd (Apr 10, 2017)

Appreciate everyone's input on this thread, have two pails each of the Carneros Chardonnay and the Columbia Gorge Pinot Gris on order. Called in to Brehm and Peter Brehm answered the phone, we chatted for a while about the selections and the winemaking plan, super nice guy and was all too happy to share his advice and experience. Very much enjoyed the conversation. 

They normally ship on Wednesdays, putting must here on Friday, but since it's Good Friday / Easter weekend, we decided to push shipment back til next Wednesday.

Got the yeast and MLB on order today as well, decided to go with ICV/D-47 for the PG and CY3079 on the Chard, along with VP-41 for the Chard MLB. Will be fermenting both in the wine room at 57F in carboys under airlock, with some oak cubes in the Chard. 

After AF is complete, the Chard will be moved out of the wine room to warm, racked with the lees intact, and MLB added. I'm not going to coinnoculate the MLB since the wine will be too cool for it to do any good during AF. I'll do some period of time (TBD by tasting) for stirring on the lees and MLF at room temps, 70F. It'll go back into the wine room after completion of MLF for clearing and aging. Might get a new Vadai to oak 23L and blend later.

The PG will stay in the wine room at low temps, under airlock, for the entire fermentation, racking, clearing, aging, bottling period, and I'll be vigorously minimizing O2 exposure as much as possible.


----------



## stickman (Apr 10, 2017)

Peter is a very good guy, I've met him on several occasions, even walked through White Salmon Vineyards with him.


----------



## Johnd (Apr 10, 2017)

stickman said:


> Peter is a very good guy, I've met him on several occasions, even walked through White Salmon Vineyards with him.



Seemed so to me as well. It's nice when a business owner takes time out of his/her busy schedule to speak with a customer.


----------



## Johnd (Apr 21, 2017)

The pails of frozen must left the freezer in Chicago on Wednesday, and wouldn't you know it, on Thursday, I got an email from Brehm about their Spring sale offerings. Mostly some older vintage stuff, but out of Chicago, there were a few pails of Pinot that were priced nicely, I would have added them on and saved on some shipping..........oh well.

The Chard and the PG are due here today, it'll be time to get things kicking this weekend as the pails thaw, hope the advertised numbers hold.


----------



## Johnd (Apr 22, 2017)

The must is thawed, but still quite chilly, should be able to pitch later on this evening or tomorrow. Stirred and warmed some small samples and ran my tests. 

Carneros Chardonnay numbers super close to those given on the site:

BRIX 23.6, pH 3.53, TA 7.6

Columbia Gorge Pinot Gris had a little variance, but I think for the better:

BRIX 22.8, pH 3.16, TA 7.6

While the BRIX might be a touch high for whites, I'm not going to make any changes yet.


----------



## Johnd (Apr 23, 2017)

Got home yesterday evening and the must had warmed to 60F, moved the pails into the wine room, also at 60F, pitched the yeast and covered them for the evening. Used CY3079 on the Santo Giordino Chardonnay, and ICV-D47 on the Underwood Mountain Pinot Gris. 

Racked all four out of their buckets this morning into glass carboys with airlocks, they are already showing some activity, slowly moving the liquid higher on the discharge side, with the occasional bubble escaping. I expect a long, slow ferment at 60F, and have plenty nutrients on hand, as the CY3079 is a nutrient hog. VP41 on hand with Acti-ML for rehydration and Opti'Malo Plus nutrients for MLF.


----------



## Johnd (Apr 24, 2017)

CY3079 is billed as a short lag phase/fast starter, and it hasn't disappointed, even at 60F. Nice thick brown foamy cap on top with pretty good CO2 discharge from the bubbler. Also billed as a nitrogen hog, I decided to feed it tonight, after some mental gyrations, hit it with a half dose of DAP to give it a solid boost. I'll switch to Fermaid K or O down the line and keep a nose out for any stinky discharge. 

D47 in the PG is puttering along, little bubble action on the surface, maybe a bubble in the airlock every few minutes. 

I've not fermented at these temps, so experience isn't telling me what to expect, but it's feeling pretty good right now......


----------



## Johny99 (Apr 24, 2017)

Sounds like it is going well. Nice cool ferment.


----------



## Johnd (Apr 27, 2017)

Everything is continuing to progress as expected, very slowly. The PG / D47 wine took a little longer to get going than the Chard/CY3079, so it's a bit behind. The chard was as 1.070 this morning, the PG around 1.085, at my normal fermenting temps, they'd both be nearly dry by day 5.

Took a quick whiff as I checked them this morning and was pleasantly greeted by really aromatic fruity pineapple and citrus notes, more concentrated than I've ever experienced in a wine that I was making. Suppose it's a combo of the low temps and fermenting in the carboys under airlock, but it's a good thing. Sorta thought that when I pitched yeast last Saturday they'd be close to dry by this weekend, that won't happen, but I've nothing but time.


----------



## Johnd (May 6, 2017)

Still chugging along slowly, today is day 15, and the AF finish line is in sight. Both wines are now at 1.010, still showing good fermentation activity, no off smells at all, and very fruity aromas. 

Once dry, will let the PG sit a while to settle, then rack the two PG carboys and wii probably end up with a 6 and 3 gallon carboy of that varietal, it'll stay in the wine room at 60 to clear and bulk age. 

The Chard will be brought out into the house to warm to the mid 70's, will add MLB to both carboys, and rack with the lees into fresh carboys. While MLF is progressing, will be gently stirring the lees back into suspension every day or two, a little battonage will also help the MLB along.


----------



## stickman (May 6, 2017)

Glad to hear things are going well. How about the color? It should be noticeably less dark by now, although it will be more obvious once settled. You've got me thinking about Chardonnay now.....


----------



## Johnd (May 6, 2017)

stickman said:


> Glad to hear things are going well. How about the color? It should be noticeably less dark by now, although it will be more obvious once settled. You've got me thinking about Chardonnay now.....



Yes, the color has lightened very noticeably in all four carboys, more of a whitish tan color, as opposed to the brown color in the photos above. They both smell awesome, I'm glad I decided to do this little spring white project.


----------



## Johnd (May 9, 2017)

Today is day 18 of this project, both wines still at 60F in the wine room, the Chard was down to .992 and still active, the PG just under 1.000 and active as well. Great smells, no off odors at all, as expected, at cool temps and good nutrient protocol.

The Chard was moved this morning out of the wine room and into the kitchen, where it will slowly warm today to 74F, tonight I will mix up my VP41/ActiML concoction and inoculate along with OptiMalo. Since the 6 gallon carboys have a little over 5 gallons of wine in them, they will be consolidated to a single 6 gallon, a 3 gallon, and probably a 1 gallon. All of the lees will remain in the carboys and will be gently stirred back into suspension a few times a week during MLF. Looking forward to getting a little taste of this wine this evening before MLB goes in.

PG will remain in the wine room, airlocked in the same carboys it was fermented in. When it's dry and begins to settle a bit, will hook the vacuum pump up for a little degassing, then vacuum rack into 6, 3, and 1 gallon glass for clearing/aging. Will sneak a little taste of PG in a few days.......


----------



## Rodnboro (May 9, 2017)

Am I right in reading that you racked all of the lees over in the Chardonnay? I'm picking up a bucket of Chardonnay tomorrow and plan to do mlf on it.


----------



## Johnd (May 9, 2017)

Rodnboro said:


> Am I right in reading that you racked all of the lees over in the Chardonnay? I'm picking up a bucket of Chardonnay tomorrow and plan to do mlf on it.



I have not done it yet, but that is what I will be doing. My intention is to MLF and age on the lees, but that is a wine style decision, not a requirement. You could just as easily do MLF without aging on the lees, or skip both.


----------



## Johnd (May 10, 2017)

Chard was up to room temps yesterday evening, right at 74F, VP41 and all the fixins are on board. Will keep it in the carboys til it's bone dry, then rack / consolidate into some topped up vessels.


----------



## Johnd (May 17, 2017)

The PG is still bubbling along in the low .99's, and should finish up pretty soon, been racked off of lees once, and has a light dusting again, starting to slow and show signs of clearing. 

Chard is very inactive except for little MLF bubbles. The top half gets clear between stirring the lees back into suspension. It's very counterintuitive to keep stirring it all back up, but I'm staying the course. Will probably run a chromo in a few weeks and see how it's doing. 

Both of these wines are smelling super.


----------



## Johnd (May 24, 2017)

Finally back from traveling, gave the Chard a nice gentle stir, and in the wine room, was surprised to find the PG still fermenting after 4 weeks. Down to .992 and still moving right along, looks like it's going dry as a bone.


----------



## Johnd (Jun 5, 2017)

Just a little update on these two whites. Ran a chromatography on the chardonnay this weekend, really just to do it, it's got a lactic spot and a slightly fading malic spot, looks like it's got a bit to go yet and will check it again in July.

The Pinot Gris had a bit of sediment in the bottom and is still pretty hazy after it's last racking and vacuum degassing. Went ahead and racked off of the sediment, into to new carboys and added a half dose of bentonite since I didn't use any during primary fermentation.

Both wines are continuing to have a really nice nose, with notes typical of each varietal. The Chard is starting to take on a bit of the yeasty / bready aroma typical of a stirred lees Chardonnay.


----------



## balatonwine (Jun 5, 2017)

Johnd said:


> was surprised to find the PG still fermenting after 4 weeks.



Personally, I am the complete opposite. If my Pinot Gris takes less than 4 weeks I would be surprised. Of course, I ferment mostly at temps in the upper 50s to low 60s.


----------



## balatonwine (Jun 5, 2017)

Johnd said:


> The Pinot Gris had a bit of sediment in the bottom and is still pretty hazy after it's last racking and vacuum degassing. Went ahead and racked off of the sediment, into to new carboys



If not aging the Pinot Gris on the lees, I assume then you are working for a minerally (Italian) style, rather than a fruity (French) style.


----------



## Johnd (Jun 5, 2017)

balatonwine said:


> If not aging the Pinot Gris on the lees, I assume then you are working for a minerally (Italian) style, rather than a fruity (French) style.



At this stage of the game, I've not been able to discern much minerality out of the wine, but it is quite fruity and aromatic.


----------



## Johnd (Jun 5, 2017)

balatonwine said:


> Personally, I am the complete opposite. If my Pinot Gris takes less than 4 weeks I would be surprised. Of course, I ferment mostly at temps in the upper 50s to low 60s.



Due to my location, fermenting at lower temps in a basement or cellar hasn't been and option, without an artificially controlled environment. Until recently, all of my fermenting has taken place in my home at 70-75F, but now that I have a large temperature controlled wine cellar, I have that option. Nice, long, slow, cool ferment on both the PG and the Chard, quite nice......


----------



## balatonwine (Jun 7, 2017)

Johnd said:


> At this stage of the game, I've not been able to discern much minerality out of the wine, but it is quite fruity and aromatic.



You are right, I did not expect one yet to get the mineral tastes, just asking if that was what you were after. Yes, Pinot Gris should have a fruit aromas, that is the nature of the grape. 

That is, the Italian style, and the quintessential Pinot Gris, should have distinct fruit and be crisp on the palate with possible notes of mineral or brine. .

French style would be more complex with the fruit bouquet, and with more soft fruit on the palate since this style is also less acidic.


----------



## Johnd (Jun 26, 2017)

Devoted the better part of Sunday to working / catching up in the wine room, and amongst my chores, were the PG and Chardonnay. 

Racked the PG (6, 3, 1 gallon glass) off of the sediment from clearing and ended with 9 gallons and a glass to sample. Really nice wine, smooth, aromatic, great taste, pH 3.35. Will probably boost the acid during aging, this is a really nice white wine. 

Ran a chromo on the Chardonnay, its finished up MLF, will sulfite and start clearing in a couple of weeks. It has a really nice, balanced aroma, fruity, bready, I think it'll be ready to come off of the lees and am looking forward to a sample in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 6, 2017)

White wine project is pretty much into slow mode, both wines are crystal clear, PG on the left, Chard on the right. 

I put one M+ French Oak Wine Stix in the 6 gallon Chard carboy, the 3 is unoaked, Chard was on lees for a few months until MLF was completed. Chard pH ended up at 3.89 and it's a bit flabby, will be tasting and slowly working some tartaric into it during sulfite additions, but the wine is very nice even now. 

PG didn't go through MLF, is unoaked, and was racked off of the lees several times during clearing. pH finished up at 3.43, it is a very nice wine today, but we like a little more acid zing to PG, so it'll also get tasted and worked down with some tartaric over the next 6-8 months. 

Both wines, sitting at 58F in the wine room, have some very slight diamond formation. The plan is to taste, adjust and let them age through the winter when I allow the temps in the room to go down to 54/55F. Probably bottle them in April/May '18 when they're a year old. Fun project, results looking pretty solid.


----------



## stickman (Aug 6, 2017)

John, looking good, did you use any fining agents or did they fall clear on their own?


----------



## Johny99 (Aug 6, 2017)

Really nice John. Do you plan on blending the chard, or bottleing separately?


----------



## Johnd (Aug 7, 2017)

Johny99 said:


> Really nice John. Do you plan on blending the chard, or bottleing separately?



An excellent question, which I cannot answer. Once I'm happy with the oak in the 6 gallon, I'll probably try a little blending and maybe end up with three wines, fully oaked, blended, and straight chard with no oak. Maybe just the two, oaked and unoaked, guess time will tell.


----------



## Johny99 (Aug 7, 2017)

Johnd said:


> An excellent question, which I cannot answer. Once I'm happy with the oak in the 6 gallon, I'll probably try a little blending and maybe end up with three wines, fully oaked, blended, and straight chard with no oak. Maybe just the two, oaked and unoaked, guess time will tell.



Isn't that just the fun of all this. I hope you love whatever you choose.


----------



## Johnd (Jan 18, 2018)

It's been nearly 10 months since I started the white wine project (last April), and it was "completed" yesterday.

The Chardonnay, which yielded 9 gallons of wine and underwent MLF and some aging on the lees, was in two carboys, a 6 and a 3 gallon. The 6 gallon has spent the last several months with a French M+ Wine Stix in it, and was actually bottled about 2 weeks ago, the 3 gallon was bottled yesterday. Both wines ended up fairly "fat", with not a lot of yeasty qualities, extremely aromatic, flavorful, and rich with really nice body. Post AF / MLF, some tartaric additions, and a little diamond dropping in the cellar, pH was 3.78, TA 6.3. After some acid bench trials, I bottled it as offered, without adding any acid. The oaked version is very lightly and pleasantly oaked, wife says its the best white wine I've ever made. I'll take that!! The unoaked version is equally as enjoyable. It'll all get capsules and labels this weekend.

The Pinot Gris, also 9 gallons (6 & 3 carboys) was bottled yesterday as well, both carboys also had some light acid deposits on the bottom. I didn't add any tartaric to the PG, and the pH decreased, as expected, as a result of the acid precipitation, finishing up at 3.32. I like a little acid zing in PG, so did some bench trials with tartaric, and ended up deciding that I wasn't improving the wine by adding acid, so it was also bottled as offered. The wine has a wonderful bouquet, dominated by pears, which come through on the palate with some crisp green apple flavors as well. There is a distinct stony minerality in the wine, maybe a little less than I would have liked, but it's very nice indeed. Wifey likes it too, said to cellar it til the summer.

All in all, 90 bottles of wine, pretty solid effort and really good wines from some pretty darn good grapes. I'll definitely do this again when it's time for some more whites.


----------

